# When do i replace my buck?



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a 2 yr old ND he has produced 9 kids with only 1 being a doeling is it just a fluke or do u think he throws Bucklings? I currently have 9 does pregnant by him and am so scared they will be all bucks am I crazy? I really hope so I soooo want some doelings.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Some bucks just throw buck kids, I normally don't keep them if they do it two seasons in a row.
I had a stallion who throw absolutely nothing bit colts, he threw one filly out of over 25 foals!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh man if these girls have all boys I am going to be so disappointed! And he will have to be replaced!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

thinking pink for you goatgirl!

Wow...those aren't great odds Lacie


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> thinking pink for you goatgirl! Wow...those aren't great odds Lacie


thanks I need all the help I can get lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Think I might start hanging pink stuff in barn


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is bad odds if you are wanting Doelings. I would change him out.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If he was a Boer I would take him lol....bucks mean more money for me  but yes the boys throw the sex so if you do end up with all boys and you want some girls then I would replace next breeding......have my fingers crossed for some girls for you though


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

No he is Nigerian dwarf my first boer kids will be born around 1/12/14so excited for them


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's a trick I've tried, sort of.
Put Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) in the does water for 2-3 months before they meet ol' bucky and 1-2 months after. It supposedly changes the pH in the does body which is better(?) for the female side of things.

I, not 100% all every day, tried this and got:
-5yr doe-2 bucks (she ALWAYS had bucklings)
-2yr doe-1 doe/1 buck
-first-timer-1 doeling

We also partly did it with cattle and our heifer(again first timer) had a heifer as well.

So...not sure if it works or not, but it might be worth a shot!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I will have to try that thx!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> If he was a Boer I would take him lol....bucks mean more money for me  but yes the boys throw the sex so if you do end up with all boys and you want some girls then I would replace next breeding......have my fingers crossed for some girls for you though


You and me, both! I've got one buck that throws a pretty even mix of doelings and bucklings, but the other one tends to throw more doelings. I had 3 does breed back early and ended up with 6 doelings and 1 buck. :sigh:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatgirl16 said:


> I have a 2 yr old ND he has produced 9 kids with only 1 being a doeling is it just a fluke or do u think he throws Bucklings? I currently have 9 does pregnant by him and am so scared they will be all bucks am I crazy? I really hope so I soooo want some doelings.


Well, try adding some ACV in their water. Supposedly it hedges your bet for doelings. I put it in my does water all summer and they are due to start kidding about January, so I will let you know what happens. As a side note - if I end up with a bunch of doelings, I am NOT going to be a happy camper as I rely on bucklings/whethers to make money, I can't keep all the doelings and I really have a very hard time deciding which ones to keep or sell.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow you guys that want Bucklings maybe you should have my buck lol I have yet to get to keep one of my babies born at my farm cause I haven't gotten that doeling yet makes me sad 
 oh and are you guys selling the weathers and bucks for meat ? Just curious? I had great luck selling all my Bucklings though I can't not complain


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I did the ACV last year not knowing about the sex of babies thing....I had mostly does. Nice for replacements...not so good for the 4H market goat thing. Had to buy wethers...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatgirl16 said:


> oh and are you guys selling the weathers and bucks for meat ? Just curious?


Yes, all of my bucklings/wethers go for meat. Unfortunately, there is just no market around here for pets.


----------

